# Your hog gun...revisited.



## The Terminator (Aug 24, 2007)

What are you using on our little flat nosed friends?  I got a new hog blaster yesteday, just wanted to share.  45-70.  Stainless.  I have some Kane chaps for when I get to the thick stuff with it.  Best -


----------



## 257 roberts (Aug 24, 2007)

Watch out that thing will bite!!!


----------



## duckbill (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a similar setup, only a slightly milder version.  Mine is the 35Rem guide gun.


----------



## pnome (Aug 24, 2007)

My new .50 cal hawken carbine..


----------



## timetohunt (Aug 24, 2007)

A SKS with a scope, got a 200 lb sow with it last year.


----------



## DeucesWild (Aug 24, 2007)

Marlin 450 Guide Gun/ Leupold 3x9x40


----------



## Robk (Aug 24, 2007)

35 Rem Marlin 336, Winchester Apex .50cal Magnum, Ruger .44mag 7.5in bbl.....  Take your pick...


R


----------



## devolve (Aug 24, 2007)

243 in the ear or encore 300wm in the neck


----------



## Digger57 (Aug 24, 2007)

I use a Ruger lever action carbine (ninety-six) in .44 magnum. It's easy to carry and gets the job done well!

Digger~


----------



## seaweaver (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh man that looks nice!
I was trying to sell mine to get a SS version for them salty hawgs and I just gave up and pamper the metal I have.
I have a simmons 22mag 4x on it and w/ my reloads can group w/in 1.75 at 100.

But the other day... I was called about a gun I was sure that was gone...I was the only one who called!

NIB .444

Then there's Chad's new 1100 once the CL barrel gets here!!
(just kidding PY11)
cw
oh yea, note how much better looking the SS on walnut is that this nutty laminated stuff. what were they thinking?
cw


----------



## capt stan (Aug 24, 2007)

Just an old beat up 12 guage pump mossberg with a 24 in rifled slug barrel. Open sites. Scope won't do any good 99% of the time where I'm hunting.

Seaweaver....That sure is pretty!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 24, 2007)

very nice yall!!! Not sure what I'll be huntin hogs with..if I get to, it'll probably be with the Ruger Deerfield in .44mag


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 24, 2007)

I use a variety

t/c omega 50 cal
ruger 44mag super blackhawk
12ga 11-87 w/winchester foster style slugs
and my old faithful savage 110...30-06


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 24, 2007)

I use a 100 grain 3 blade muzzy...........

and that's all I got to say about that.......


----------



## georgian76 (Aug 24, 2007)

i use a 22 mag, in the earhole......


----------



## STRYCNINE (Aug 24, 2007)

Savage 110 in .243 or one of my AR15's in .223.


----------



## Bruz (Aug 24, 2007)

*Never been Hog Hunting.........*

Never been Hog Hunting but if I get a chance I have this one....

Marlin 1895 450M Guide Gun
Action and Trigger Job
Cerakote Finish
Bushnell Elite 2x-7x
Shoots Sub-MOA with Hornady 350gr SP's


----------



## Reformed Yankee (Aug 24, 2007)

*hog gun*

Armalite Ar-10  .308 or Armalite M-15 .223 carbine.


----------



## curdog (Aug 25, 2007)

about a 55 pound 1/2 cur 1/2 bulldog& about 3 baydogs.


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 25, 2007)

see above photo ---450 marlin encore ( or a 460S&W encore )


----------



## basshound72 (Aug 25, 2007)

I use a Ruger No.1 in 45-70 with a Leupold1.5-5 VXIIIand 300 gr. flat nose Buffalo Bore ammo


----------



## The Terminator (Aug 25, 2007)

Same gun, different scope.  This is a Simmons 2.5 x 20 Shotgun scope.  It has 5" of eye relief.  Nothing is going to bump ones head at this relief.


BTW, My gunshop had it marked down from $79 to $49, I get home and look through my CDNN catalog while sitting outside this evening, and they have them for $19.   Best -


----------



## Mojo^ (Aug 25, 2007)

Marlin 1895GS .45-70 shooting 350gr. Hornady FNSP's over 51 grains of H-4198. No scope for hogs. I replaced the rear blade with a One Ragged Hole aperture sight. I painted a thin white line across the rear surface of the sight bisecting the aperture and also painted the front bead white. This makes for very fast target acquisition in thick cover and against a dark target. Pop them behind/below the ear and the thumb sized hole going in one side and out the other makes those hogs just sort of flop over like a target in a shooting gallery.


----------



## Booger (Aug 26, 2007)

Going to Texas in december for some hog hunting. We will hunt two days with archery and two days with rifle. For the rifle hunts it will be my Winchester 94 Big Bore in .356 Winchester with a Nikon Buckmaster 3-9x40. I have shot 100 yard groups less than 1 inch with it.


----------



## cmshoot (Aug 26, 2007)

I use an 1895 Marlin in .444 that I built several years back.  It started as a 2nd Gen gun (curved pistol grip, but no safety) with a rusted out bore.

I bought a new barrel from Numrich Arms and chopped it down to 18.5", with a recessed target-style crown.  I ground the lower tang down and put a new lever and stock on it, turning it into a straight grip.  

Replaced all the screws and springs and slicked the action and trigger up.  I bead-blasted and blued it to give it a matte black finish.  Had the hammer, trigger, lever and forend cap all color case-hardened.

Topped it off with Ashley Express sights, and installed a thick Pachmayr Decelerator pad on it, after cutting the stock down to maintain the length of pull.

I mainly shoot Georgia Arms 270grn loads out of it.  Shoots great.

I wanted a Guide Gun, but didn't want barrel porting or a safety, so I built what I wanted.


----------



## merc123 (Aug 27, 2007)

Scoped .270, scoped marlin 30-30, remington 870 with slugs or bow


----------



## 12gamag (Sep 3, 2007)

wheatherby vanguard in 308 with 165 grain hornadys.
Reflex Grizzly set at 60# with 125 grain MX-3s
mossberg 835 with slugs


----------



## pitbull (Sep 3, 2007)

SUM ROPE!!!


----------



## Pokeboater (Sep 8, 2007)

223 bolt action with Hornady 70 grain soft points.  I've shot over 20 hogs with this and haven't lost one yet.  Shoot them right behind the ear and they drop every time. Shot placement is very important. I'm hunting from a stand, might use something different on the ground though!


----------



## QDMAFarmer (Sep 9, 2007)

Here is my Hog Medicine. A .223 lhandloaded with a 60 gr. Nosler Partition shot in the head.
They never knew what happened.


----------



## seaweaver (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey! wheres the gun in that last pic?
cw


----------



## pitbull (Sep 9, 2007)

Now thats what I'm talking about! NICE!!!


----------



## larpyn (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey QDMAFarmer. That is a nice gun....... Crap I hate looking at guns 'cause now I want one of those. That is sweet. I have no real need for one but now you have given me the urge to get one. Thanks, I guess.....


----------



## QDMAFarmer (Sep 9, 2007)

larpyn said:


> Hey QDMAFarmer. That is a nice gun....... Crap I hate looking at guns 'cause now I want one of those. That is sweet. I have no real need for one but now you have given me the urge to get one. Thanks, I guess.....



Look closer at the end of the barrel. It has Spiral Fluting 
(looks like candy cane striping) to reduce the overall weight of the rifle. It continues on under the hand guard down to the chamber area.

The Camo pattern is Mossy Oak New Breakup and the photo was taken up against a Pecan Tree in the back yard.
The gun is light and handy and shoots very accurately also. It has a custom Douglas XX Premium Grade barrel.


Here is a 5 shot group at 100 yds.

Yes, I already Know that I missed the dime.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 9, 2007)

Ruger #1 45-70 shooting a Speer FN SP 350gr. bullet at about 2600 Fps. Recoil is about 47 pounds Per Sq. in., Ruger #1 is the only gun that can handle this load at this pressure, it is my any game gun.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 10, 2007)

I prefer a...

Remington 742 woodsmaster in 30-06 
Remington 700 300 Ultra Mag, Glock 20
Winchester Trapper in 44mag 
or my trusty Mossberg with cantilever slug barrel...

here is my best day hog hunting...Glock 20 and Winchester Trapper 44mag...


----------

